# Incubators?????



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Wat is a good incubator that is in a comfortible price range but isnt annoying with constant temp changes. I have heard good things about the hova bator genesis


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The _STYROFOAM_ incubators ALL have their quirks. AND...they are highly dependent upon the environment (room) in which they are being used.
"FOOLPROOF" incubators are like the BIG ONES used by Hatcheries...quite expensive.
*IF *you _try_ and _try again _with the styrofoam incubators....until YOU LEARN how yours operates in YOUR environment...you can have very good hatches from these _cheap_ incubators.
You'll spend a LOT more money for ANYTHING else.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard Brinsea is the best. All others have their issues as far as what I've read. Don't own one myself, but if I did, it would be a Brinsea.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Hovabators are great smaller incubators. That's the one I would recommend.


----------

